# Wholesale Transfers



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

I am looking for reasonably priced custom transfers. I do my own designs and have a vinyl cutter. Large orders slow me down and I'd like to be able to order transfers in bulk. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

transfer express the minimum its 5


----------



## kbward (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Wholesale Rhinestone Transfers*



barcelona10 said:


> transfer express the minimum its 5


 Thanks, but I don't see rhinestone transfers on their site.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

try here Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers


----------

